# Clearfield County, PA 2018 Morel Log



## orion024 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Morel Hunters,

Please post any findings or related materials of Clearfield County, PA for the 2018 season!
Happy Hunting!


----------



## cableguy726 (Apr 8, 2013)

orion024 said:


> Hi Morel Hunters,
> 
> Please post any findings or related materials of Clearfield County, PA for the 2018 season!
> Happy Hunting!





orion024 said:


> Hi Morel Hunters,
> 
> Please post any findings or related materials of Clearfield County, PA for the 2018 season!
> Happy Hunting!


Got a few tonight


----------



## orion024 (Apr 18, 2013)

cableguy726 said:


> Got a few tonight


Very nice haul cable guy 726! That’s a bit more than a few! Lol I think your a bit below me, so if it warms up in my location, maybe i’ll have some luck! Once again, very nice morels!


----------



## nicholas4 (Apr 14, 2016)

Are you in Clearfield Co. too Cableguy? Hoping for action soon in Northampton Co.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Any of you Clearfield folks hunt in Jefferson County?


----------

